# Substitute for retin-A



## angel_eyes (May 25, 2007)

hi girlz.. i have developed clogged pores and mild acne. retin-A was doing wonders to my skin. my pores had shrunk totally but sadly my friend asked me to discontinue it because im prone to broken capillaries and retin-A does just that, infact any product which contains derivative of vitamin A causes broken capillaries.

i wanna know is there any other product which gives the same results as retin-A.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 25, 2007)

The active ingredient in Retin A is Tretinoin. Before you switch to another prescription medication, google it to see if it contains Tretinoin as well.

I haven't used this med, but Differin (spelling?) is prescribed for acne. Not sure what the active ingrediant is.

A word about broken capillaries - I have been using Retin A for close to 20 years.

I don't have any broken capillaries.

Someone else posted that Retin A causes dark circles under eyes.

I am still waiting for them to post the publication that cleary states that info.

Can you please post the publication that cleary states Retin A causes broken capillaries. Thanks.


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 25, 2007)

Differin works pretty well. Talk to your doctor about retin-A and other options.


----------



## angel_eyes (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The active ingredient in Retin A is Tretinoin. Before you switch to another prescription medication, google it to see if it contains Tretinoin as well.
I haven't used this med, but Differin (spelling?) is prescribed for acne. Not sure what the active ingrediant is.

A word about broken capillaries - I have been using Retin A for close to 20 years.

I don't have any broken capillaries.

Someone else posted that Retin A causes dark circles under eyes.

I am still waiting for them to post the publication that cleary states that info.

Can you please post the publication that cleary states Retin A causes broken capillaries. Thanks.

differin is also a retinoid which is chemically related to vitamin A. retin -A itself doesnt cause broken capillaries, but if u r prone to broken capillaries due to hereditary or other factors then retin-A aggravates ur problem!


----------



## mac-whore (May 25, 2007)

i'd say green cream. green cream has totally saved my face &amp; i hear it's a good alternative to retin-a.. except it's not as harsh on the skin.


----------



## nics1972 (May 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi girlz.. i have developed clogged pores and mild acne. retin-A was doing wonders to my skin. my pores had shrunk totally but sadly my friend asked me to discontinue it because im prone to broken capillaries and retin-A does just that, infact any product which contains derivative of vitamin A causes broken capillaries.
i wanna know is there any other product which gives the same results as retin-A.

I j-u-s-t finished reading an article on msn that has some good info. Here is the link:Overnight Beauty - Beauty &amp; Fashion - MSN Lifestyle

Maybe it will help you find some alternative products. I was thinking of the M.D. Forte Facial Cream I. Glycolic Acid and its compounds apparently have the same benifits as Retin A.

Hope I could help some.

And if you do find an alternative, I'd love to know, so keep us posted .

-N


----------



## SkinCareJunky (May 27, 2007)

I second the green cream.


----------



## Salope (May 29, 2007)

What are the recommendations for using Retin-A micor during the summer? I'm out of the sun most days except when I'm walking to work or perhaps running outside. I wear daily sunscreen (with mexoryl). My friend said to use it once a week but I wanted other opinions.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 29, 2007)

You can use Retin A any time of the year.

I have read that the sun can alter the effectiveness of Tretinoin - Retin A's active ingredient. So use the Retin A at night and make sure you use lots of sunscreen during the day. As well Retin A will make you even more susceptible to the sun's rays - another reason to wear sunscreen during the day.

Before you use a moisturizer with Retin A, ask your pharmacist which brand will not reduce the effectiveness of the Tretinoin.


----------



## tetchieganda (May 30, 2007)

tretinoin is not known to cause broken cappiliaries.


----------



## SierraWren (May 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *nics1972* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I j-u-s-t finished reading an article on msn that has some good info. Here is the link:Overnight Beauty - Beauty &amp; Fashion - MSN Lifestyle

Maybe it will help you find some alternative products. I was thinking of the M.D. Forte Facial Cream I. Glycolic Acid and its compounds apparently have the same benifits as Retin A.

-N

M.D. Forte Facial Cream I is really good, with glycolic acid as its chief effective compound, comparable(but not as harsh harsh as)to Retin A.Thanks for the link!


----------



## Nox (May 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The active ingredient in Retin A is Tretinoin.

Trentinoin _is_ Retin A.
Retin A/Tretinoin is a derivative of Vitamin A/Retinol.


----------



## angel_eyes (May 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Who says Retin-A causes broken capillaries??? I'd love to know. I've used almost every retinoid on the market......even Accutane, and I do not have one broken capillary......My favorite is tazorac
Broken capillaries may be a sign of Rosacea....and they aren't caused by using topical retinoids. Increasing age, genetics, hormonal fluctuations,

pregnancy (the increase in the amount of blood in the body,causes vein enlargment), obesity, fluctuations in temperature (washing with hot water and rinsing with cold)....and the most common is....UVA damage....

While retinoids are great for acne, and treating photoaging....if you use them incorrectly they can cause inflammation (especially tretinoin). Differin and Tazorac have a mild anti-inflammatory effect, and target specific retinoid receptors.....I've always found differin and tazorac to be less irritating than retin-A micro.....

If you think you have rosacea maybe try azelaic acid (Azelex orFinacea), which reduces redness and inflammation, and also helps with acne too......

Or switch to differin, which is less irritating then retin-A.....

Oh....and stay out of the sun and wear sunscreen like your life depends on it.....they will get worse from UVA radiation......

thnx a lot for the info. i wana know if retin-A is not gona aggravate my broken capillaries..will it help it or it doesnt have any effect on it ???


----------



## Salope (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the explanations and help ladies!


----------



## angel_eyes (Jun 5, 2007)

hey girls..can i use a salicyclic acid face wash before applying retin-A or will it cause irritation ?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 5, 2007)

If you have not started using Retin A:

I would suggest using a gentle cleanser (Cetaphyl) with Retin A. It can take a few months to get use to Retin A's side effect(s).

Initailly, your skin may feel, dry, tight, irritated, and flaky. Don't make the initial stages worse by using a strong cleanser.

If you are currently using Retin A, and you think you need a strong cleanser, then I think it would be ok.

When you see your doctor about Retin A, make sure you ask for their opinion and trust their judgement.


----------



## angel_eyes (Jun 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you have not started using Retin A:I would suggest using a gentle cleanser (Cetaphyl) with Retin A. It can take a few months to get use to Retin A's side effect(s).

Initailly, your skin may feel, dry, tight, irritated, and flaky. Don't make the initial stages worse by using a strong cleanser.

If you are currently using Retin A, and you think you need a strong cleanser, then I think it would be ok.

When you see your doctor about Retin A, make sure you ask for their opinion and trust their judgement.

thnx


----------



## sh0rtst4ck (Jun 20, 2007)

im using tazorac every night and my skin is getting dry and flaky. any solutions?


----------



## Babino (Jun 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'd say green cream. green cream has totally saved my face &amp; i hear it's a good alternative to retin-a.. except it's not as harsh on the skin. Green Cream? What is that? I have horrible pours....and although I love Dermalogica.....I'm ALWAYS looking for other ideas...


----------



## i-doallure (Jul 8, 2007)

I third green cream!

If you google the name you'll find heaps of information on it


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can use Retin A any time of the year.I have read that the sun can alter the effectiveness of Tretinoin - Retin A's active ingredient. So use the Retin A at night and make sure you use lots of sunscreen during the day. As well Retin A will make you even more susceptible to the sun's rays - another reason to wear sunscreen during the day.

Before you use a moisturizer with Retin A, ask your pharmacist which brand will not reduce the effectiveness of the Tretinoin.

My Derm also told me use Retin-A at night. He told me during the day Retin-A doesn't work to its fullest because of your reason- the sun.
I use Retin-A my lotion is cetaphil also recomended by my derm.


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 11, 2007)

Retin A makes my skin red and burn. I stay away from it. Try Vitamin C products for brightening.


----------



## autumnagain (Jul 14, 2007)

Some OTC (non prescription) alternatives to Retin A

I had tried Green Cream level 6 and did not see great results. I moved up to level 9 in Green Cream and developed redness, sensitivities, etc. The level 9 was just too much. Green Cream works well for a lot of people; but take it slow. I recommend using retinol type products at night; good sunscreen during the day.

I have discovered the Avene line. They have Ystheal cream (and also Emulsion) that contains retinaldhyde - a gentler form of retinol. I am able to tolerate this well. I could use the Avene Ystheal cream under my eyes every night. The Ystheal cream plus Eulage gel is the best eye combination for me. I am 46.

I alternative this with Diacneal from Avene. The Diacneal is marketed as anti-acne BUT for me it is also anti-aging. Actives are 6% Glyolic acid (AHA) and double the retininaldehyde compared to the Ystheal. It has 0.1%. Due to the AHA I cannot use this every night; usually about every 2 or 3rd night. This is quite strong for OTC.

ROC also has a reasonably priced retinol type product. I have not tried it so I can't comment. But I have seen good reviews on other forums.

I use BHA during the day under my sunscreen. Still trying to find a good one.


----------



## angel_eyes (Aug 10, 2007)

Is it ok to use AHA cream in the mornings if im using Retin-A nightly??? also wanted to know..can i bleach my face while im on Retin-A ???


----------



## beautynista (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is it ok to use AHA cream in the mornings if im using Retin-A nightly??? also wanted to know..can i bleach my face while im on Retin-A ??? What do you mean by bleach? Bleach the hair? Lighten your skintone?


----------



## vtmom (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is it ok to use AHA cream in the mornings if im using Retin-A nightly??? also wanted to know..can i bleach my face while im on Retin-A ??? You can use the AHA in the a.m. and the retin-a at night. Not sure about the bleaching. I get my upper lip waxed and the last time I did it, I forgot to lay off the retin-a for a day or two prior and I had some irritation (a very small spot or two where the skin was removed).




This time I will be sure to avoid that area for a while before I go in for the waxing.


----------



## angel_eyes (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What do you mean by bleach? Bleach the hair? Lighten your skintone? bleach as in to lighten the facial hair!

Originally Posted by *vtmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can use the AHA in the a.m. and the retin-a at night. Not sure about the bleaching. I get my upper lip waxed and the last time I did it, I forgot to lay off the retin-a for a day or two prior and I had some irritation (a very small spot or two where the skin was removed).



This time I will be sure to avoid that area for a while before I go in for the waxing. thanks



i dont wax my upper lip..cuz i end up with acne, bleaching is the option i have..however i fear the irritation it can cuase since im on Retin-A!


----------



## beautynista (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, all three (AHA's, Retin A and Bleach) can be very irritating. If you are currently irritated by the Retin A (experiencing flaking, dryness, redness) I would *not* start a regimen with an AHA unless you are completely sure your skin can tolerate it, and if so, I'd start with a very low %.

As for the bleach, I'd lay off the Retin A for a couple of days or so before bleaching and a couple of days after as well.





HTH!


----------



## shar (Aug 10, 2007)

Regular Retin-A cream is comedogenic (acne causing) to individuals that are acne prone



I would suggest getting a prescription from your derm. depending on your skin type. Retin-A-Gel is for oily skin and safe and so is Mirco-Retin-A for all skin types.

Shar


----------



## vtmom (Aug 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *shar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Regular Retin-A cream is comedogenic (acne causing) to individuals that are acne prone



I would suggest getting a prescription from your derm. depending on your skin type. Retin-A-Gel is for oily skin and safe and so is Mirco-Retin-A for all skin types. Everyone's skin is different, but I have found that for my VERY acne-prone, almost 50 year old skin, that regular Retin-A works great. I've been using it for a little over 4 months and my skin looks much better. I can't wait to see what the next 6 months hold. My understanding is that Renova is for those who are not acne-prone as it is a much more moisturizing base.


----------



## shar (Aug 11, 2007)

Renova is linked to the retin-a family. It is a milder form of topicial treatment for acne and skin rejuvenation. You still need a doctors prescription to use it. Even though it is a lower percentage of tretinoin it can still cause dryness, irritation, flaking or redness durning the cold weather.

Shar


----------



## angel_eyes (Aug 14, 2007)

i've developed unusual darkening of skin since i started retin-A a week ago. i havent been in the sun at all during this week...wondering if someone can help me!!!


----------



## shar (Aug 14, 2007)

Angel Eyes please tell me when you apply your retin-A am or pm. Are you just treating certain areas of your face? Did your face show un-even skin tones before you started using retin-a? Are you taking any prescribed medications? Sometime using retin-a will cause temporary hyperpigimentation.

If you will answer me back I might be able to make a suggestion to you.

Shar


----------



## angel_eyes (Aug 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *shar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Angel Eyes please tell me when you apply your retin-A am or pm. Are you just treating certain areas of your face? Did your face show un-even skin tones before you started using retin-a? Are you taking any prescribed medications? Sometime using retin-a will cause temporary hyperpigimentation.If you will answer me back I might be able to make a suggestion to you.

Shar

i apply it only at night.im applying it all over my face for treating acne. i had uneven skin tone before i started using retin-A. i have been prescribed doxycycline for acne for 10 days.

how long does it take for temporary hiperpigmentation to fade off ..???


----------



## shar (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, you can use a salicylic face wash when using retin-a. The salicylic is only on your skin between five to ten seconds and then rinsed off. It shouldn't cause your face any irritation.

Shar


----------



## angel_eyes (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks shar


----------



## hearthnsoul (Aug 15, 2007)

I have been looking into papaya enzymes for the same result, I think I may order some and add them to a face cream.


----------



## shar (Aug 15, 2007)

You Welcome Angle Eyes





Shar


----------



## Kristin135 (Aug 21, 2007)

I was using retin A and my face turned into a red splotchy mess. The green cream is a great alternative and is not as harsh.


----------



## Sauless (Oct 27, 2007)

I can second that using the Avene line with Ystheal is incredibly gentle. I was a little nervous about spending the money but it was well worth it.


----------



## azsmylie13 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for the info about the Retinol A and face washing. I have just started using the Retinol A for a few different dermilogical reasons; neither my doctor nor pharmacist said ANYTHING about waiting 30 minutes after I wash my face!! I used the Retinol A immediately after having washed my face, and sure enough the areas peeled and turned red. THank you again.


----------

